# Hello and question



## skeeter (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all,

am considering the GT-R as my next car. Lots of good stuff on the site which has proved very useful.

One question I can't see an answer to is the range of car. I ran an E60 M5 for two years so am expecting running costs to be comparable (ie steep!). 

The most annoying aspect of M5 ownership was range; I had to fill up every 200 miles or so, the tank being too small. This was really quite irrating.....

So, how many miles do you get in average driving from a tank full?

thanks

S


----------



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

skeeter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> am considering the GT-R as my next car. Lots of good stuff on the site which has proved very useful.
> 
> ...


I have had mine for 3 weeks now.
On the run home at steady 70-75mph I had a range of 420miles. That was for a 380 mile journey. So, the car would have made it home without stopping. However, I was full before the car was empty.
I do mainly/totally town driving during the week and it shows a range of 260miles. It cost about £75 t fill from near empty with Shell V-Power.
Buying a GTR is the best motoring decision I have ever made 

Hope that helps.

Kilted.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Currently around 280 - round local towns and a bit of hard driving on A roads.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Very dependent on what you are doing - it can range from less than 5mpg to 30ish!

D


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

its a 73 litre / 16 gallon (IMP) tank - so at 20mpg you would get 320 miles and so on.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

skeeter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> am considering the GT-R as my next car. Lots of good stuff on the site which has proved very useful.
> 
> ...


I too had an E60 M5 about 4 years ago & as others have said, you will get a better fuel range in the GT-R, but not that much.

In either car i could get to Berkshire from Lancashire & cover about 100 miles whilst there, so a range of circa 320ish miles. 

Worth noting however that would be 220 miles of motorway with the cruise set at 80ish & then the remaining 100 miles a mixture of urban & motorway.

I've yet to achieve better than 350 range & often it's under 300, but still alot of motorway miles in that mix. If just urban i doubt you'd get more than 230 to a tank.

Urban MPG in the GT-R is only marginally better than the M5 & motorway i'd say again is very similar. The key difference is forced induction vs. naturally aspirated, as the physical engine requires a little less work in a forced induction car & thus a tad less fuel. That said, the differences are not great enough that you'd really notice & it's hard in the GT-R not to want to push on given the epic performance.

The GT-R is not as refined as the M5, so is quite a bit noiser & the ride alot firmer on the road.

Lastly the GT-R really has to be run on the very best of Super Ul & that would be Tesco 99 or V-Power, however the M5 would be happy running on Regular Ul, so that's gonna cost a few extra ££'s every tank.


----------

